# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  كيف يتم التعامل مع تمرد سن المراهقة ..؟؟

## دموع الغصون

غالباً ما يكون المراهق عابس الوجه فهو مزاجى ويمكن للوالدين عدم الافنزعاج من المزاج المتقلب لهم :




قد تستيقظ في مرة من المرات وتجد أن حياتك قد تغيرت تماماً، فبدلاً من أن ترد فتاتك تحية (صباح الخير) عليك كل يوم، فإنها تصرخ في وجهك قائلة (أنت تدمر حياتي)، حينها يجب أن تعلم أن طفلك قد دخل مرحلة المراهقة العمرية.


تصرفات المراهقين:



خلال فترة المراهقة يبدأ الطفل في الاستقلال عن أمه وأبيه وتصبح له (شخصية استقلالية خاصة به)، وبعض الأطفال يتعدون قواعد مدرستهم سواء خلال التعامل مع المدرسين أو خلال التعامل مع أصدقائهم أو من خلال سلوكهم في المدرسة، فالبعض قد يرى أنه لا خطأ من تجربة التدخين أو ماشابه ذلك.
ولكن كيف يمكن أن نعرف الفرق بين المراهقة العادية وبين مرحلة التمرد للطفل؟ وماذا يجب على الوالدين أن يفعلوا تجاه السلوك المتمرد؟


1- كيف يتم التعامل مع المراهقين..؟؟


من طبيعة المراهقين أنهم مزاجيين، ويبحثون دائماً عن المعارك والمشاكل وهو غالباً ما يكون عابس الوجه، ولكن يمكن للوالدين اتباع تلك النصائح حتى يمكن العيش في سلام:
- الثناء على الإبن المراهق بدلاً من دوام إلقاء اللوم عليه.
- لا تنتقد أسلوبه في اللبس أو التعامل واحفظ اعتراضاتك تلك لقضايا أكبر.
- منحه الحرية في التعامل ، وإن كان يريد قضاء مدة كبيرة في غرفته فلتتركوه، ويجب تقديم الدعم الخاص له.
- عدم الانزعاج من المزاج المتقلب لهم، فالتغيرات الهرمونية التي تحدث على نحو مستمر تؤثر في السلوك بطريقة كبيرة.
- دعه يتحمل المسئولية عن أفعاله، فإن كان يقدم على فعل شيء خطير يجب أن تعلمه أن كل شيء سيكون على مسئوليته الخاصة.


2- القواعد الخاصة بالمنزل:


يجب أن يعلم الأب أنه مادام أي فرد داخل المنزل، فإن الأب هو المسئول، لذا يجب أن يضع قواعد واضحة في المنزل ويجب أن يوضح أيضاً عواقب كسر هذه القواعد.
مثلاً لا يتم اللعب بألعاب الفيديو إلا بعد انتهاء المذاكرة، ولا يتم تلقي المكالمات الهاتفية إلا في وقت معين، ويمكنك السماح بهذا في الوقت الذي تراه مناسبا، ولكن لا يجب التمادي في هذا الأمر حتى لا ينقلب الأمر إلى تمرد.
ومن الطبيعي أن يعرف طفلك الشتائم أو بعض الألفاظ الغير صالحة ولكن يجب أن تعلمه ببذاءة تلك الألفاظ وأنه لا يمكنك السكوت عليها إطلاقاً.


3- متى يجب أن تقلق..؟؟


قد يميل الطفل إلى تجربة أشياء كثيرة مثل تجربة السجائر أو المخدرات أو المشروبات الكحولية أو حتى تجربة الجنس، وهذه أسباب تدعو فعلاً للقلق لأنها من شأنها أن تؤثر سلبياً على صحة الطفل، فإن كان طفلك يعاني من مشاكل في سلوكه، فيجب عليك إرشاده.


4- يجب إستدعاء الطبيب إن كان طفلك في الحالات التالية:

- الاكتئاب أو الأفعال الانتحارية.
- محاولة الهرب.
- السلوك المتهور.
- انخفاض التقديرات المدرسية.
- العنف المدمر.
- التمرد الشديد.

----------


## محمد العزام

بالفعل هالشي اللي بنحتاجه من الاهل لحتى يعاملوا اطفالهم بالشكل الصحيح


مشكورة دموع على ماقدمتي

----------


## &روان&

بتشكرك كتير دموع على المعلومات 
  في عنا بالبيت  نسخة من المراهقين

   بعين الله

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورين على المرور بتمنى يكون هالتطبيق ايجابي على مجتمعنا

----------


## فيروز

لو بـتم تطبيق هـالاساليب بـنكون أسسنا جيل مُتكلم ومُستمع جيد

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أكيد رح يكون جيل رائع لكن للأسف مو كل هالأساليب بتططبق عملياً 

*

----------

